# Proper form to hold and fire a handgun.



## roadkingjim

Hope someone will have some suggestions for me. I a new shooter and while I can hit a target at 20 feet and I can group my shots st 5" shooting a PPK 380, but when I shot a Smith Auto 9mm I'm not as accurate. I'm not consistent. Is there a site or book or someone that has some pointers for me. What is the proper way to hold the weapon, proper stance, squeeze the trigger, arm locked or bent? Is a revolver verses an auto different form? Any help will be appreciated. Also Since it's been years since I've aimed a firearm I noticed the age factor a problem. My sight is now more blurry than it used to be while taking aim. Other than an eye exam which I already wear corrective lens, would a laser sight or a different fixed sight be available that might be better. I'm just in this sport for my own enjoyment and not planing on any competition at this time, but I have always be a competitive type. Not easy getting old. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Baldy

Hi RoadkingJim you have a lot of questions to be answered and that's good to ask. I would suggest you go to a local shooting range and see if they have any classes for new shooters. You might try a gun club or call the NRA to help you find a instructor for some lessons. You need some hands on coaching that will help you a bunch. My range will send someone out with you and show you the basics and get you started for nothing. Good luck.


----------



## jblaze725

From what I understand arms straight is preferred as it gives you more control of the gun and the recoil so you can place your next shots quicker and more accurately. Also maybe try shooting fromm a rest first and then after getting your grip and sighting down then you can work on a standing stance. If age is causing your ability to acquire the sights to be a problem maybe you should try a red dot sight. That should be easier to focus on than a front sight. Also practice as much as possible. I'm pretty new to handguns as well and while I'm certainly no sharpshooter I have gotten better than when I started. The more you do it the better you get. Plus I'm sure you wont mind having to practice this over and over again. Its fun to do and even better when you start noticing your hits getting more consistent and your groups getting smaller.


----------



## DRAEGER

Go for a gun club or someone who has been shooting for sometime, simply because there are so many stances you can use to shoot a firearm, regardless of it being a rifle or handgun. If you don't have any of the above handy, try looking at others that shoot or even doing a google search for stances and possibly images of those trained people shooting. Shooting a firearm is hard to explain over the internet, you don't want a death grip on the pistol, yet you don't want it flopping around in your hand under recoil, generally with arms straight in front of you avoid locking your elbows and breathing is always a key to good shooting.


----------



## tony pasley

FIND A TRAINER, learn the proper basics and practice corectly. I am sure some one here could help you find some one near you.


----------



## propellerhead

Start here... 
For one who is starting out, an Isoceles stance is more consistent. You get the same stance most of the time. With a Weaver, you tend to stand in a different angle each time.


----------



## PenguinRunway

Very nice video. I'm looking for more, he was very informative.


----------



## Bob Wright

*Hold and Stance..........*

I've been asked this question many times over the years. Here's my advice:

Learn correct sight picture. Concentrate on the front sight, and think "S-Q-U-E-E-E-Z-E" (And squeeze) until the gun fires. Concentration is 99% of pistol shooting. Do this and allow your stance and grip to develope as it will. Maintaining that concentration puts bullets where desired.

Bob Wright


----------



## roadkingjim

*Thanks!!*

Thanks for all the advice. Very helpfull!!


----------



## popa cap

What you do NOT want to do is when the sights are right "pull the trigger NOW!"

Like the previous poster said keep the sights aligned and SQUEEZE let the shot break where it will.


----------



## roadkingjim

*Appreciate the advice.*

Thanks for the tip. I'm sure with a few tips from you experienced shooters I'll learn much faster.


----------



## milquetoast

The most important grip/stance to learn is the "Full Sabrina," as popularized on Charlie's Angels. Go here: http://www.thegunzone.com/training.html and scroll down for a photo of Angelina Jolie demonstrating the Full Sabrina.

The Half Sabrina is used when you are sneaking through a house looking for bad guys, and you hold your pistol with one hand, pointed straight up, next to your ear, _usually with your finger on the trigger._ However,the Half Sabrina only works if cellos or bass viols are playing ominous music.


----------

